# Yesterday....



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

...for the "Gamekeeper catapult shot of the month".


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice shooting Mike! It was interesting to watch you make the slingshot on Periscope, especially the wrap and tuck with the little slots.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Nice shooting Mike! It was interesting to watch you make the slingshot on Periscope, especially the wrap and tuck with the little slots.


Great! Glad you joined me. What's your Periscope name?
The slot modification is as I said.. a great tip from Tex Shooter!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Probably the most satisfying shot . Nice shooting Bean !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

treefork said:


> Probably the most satisfying shot . Nice shooting Bean !


It lights a fire in more ways than one! 
Always more excited about shooting after a light!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Periscope name is Greg26


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Geez! More than just "pretty good"..you are too modest. Lemme just say this, you are REAL pretty good!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Periscope name is Greg26


Thumbs up!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Bean!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

nice shooting.."let there be fire"..cute little shooter...

OM.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done, Bean!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

we have "fire"!!

Great shooting man!

Volp


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bean, you could shoot a " wishbone " if you strung one up. WTG

With Thanksgiving around the corner....stay tuned.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Really nice shooting :thumbsup:

Looks almost like the first shot was a miss on purpose so it wouldn't look too easy.


----------

